# Canoochee Creek-Metter, Ga.



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

Canoochee Creek Trail Ride
April 25, 26
Gates open at 8 am Sat. close 4pm Sun.
$15 for single day
$20 for both
No 3 wheelers, dirt bikes or racing quads allowed
Free primitive camping
ATV wash area
Coolers and picnics welcome-no glass
Located in Metter, Georgia 
We have had plenty of rain so there will be plenty of mud.


----------



## muddpro700 (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like its gonna be great weather for riding!! Can't wait:rockn:


----------

